# Can't download Mac version of Native Access



## Jenna Fearon (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone else able to verify this?

I've been trying to download Native Access for a few days now on my Mac and keep getting an error: "*Failed. Server problem.*" I've been able to download the Windows version with no problem on my PC, but even on the PC the Mac version downloads as zero bytes.

Can anyone download the Mac version right now? I've contacted support but just wondering if it's something wrong on my end.

Link: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/native-access/


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 7, 2020)

I can successfully download it.
You might want to try a different browser or clean the cache. Who knows.


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Sep 7, 2020)

ok very strange. I tried downloading in Safari and Brave with no luck. The Mac download isn't downloading on my Mac or PC so it doesn't seem like a cache thing since it's happening on two separate computers/OSs. I'll keep trying!


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 7, 2020)

Download seems to work fine for me, I'll DM you the file.


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you @MartinH. That worked and it's installed. Excellent!


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 7, 2020)

Jenna Fearon said:


> Thank you @MartinH. That worked and it's installed. Excellent!



Glad I could help! 

My best guess why it worked for me is that I'm already in the same country as their main servers likely are. It's possible that they use some kind of cloud service to distribute files to further away countries like the US, and maybe they've cached the wrong file? But I'm not too familiar with this stuff so I don't know.


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Sep 7, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> My best guess why it worked for me is that I'm already in the same country as their main servers likely are. It's possible that they use some kind of cloud service to distribute files to further away countries like the US, and maybe they've cached the wrong file? But I'm not too familiar with this stuff so I don't know.


ah, could be. I should try it through a VPN just to satisfy my curiosity. Thanks again! I'm up and running now.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 7, 2020)

Jenna Fearon said:


> I should try it through a VPN just to satisfy my curiosity.



Let me know how that turns out, I'm curious as well!


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Sep 7, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Let me know how that turns out, I'm curious as well!


I just tried the download from NA through a Canadian VPN host (I'm in the US) and it worked fine, so yeah, something to so with that, I think.


----------

